# pre 98 dodge diesel



## bow2no1 (Oct 6, 2008)

right now i have a 02 chevy 2500hd..... my last truck was a 94 dodge ram with a cummins that had pumped up a bit.
i got rid of it because it was rusting out and the transmission went.

i want to get a new truck in the spring, i was thinking if i could find a well taken care of pre 98 dodge ram with a cummins i might go for that. 

my question is, anyone plow with one of these? and what do you think? my last truck didn't have a plow on it. any other comments thought definitely welcomed


----------



## buddymanzpop (Nov 14, 2009)

You will have to go far to the south or to the west to find a Dodge Cummins that old that's not rusted out, otherwise we'd all be driving them.


----------



## bow2no1 (Oct 6, 2008)

buddymanzpop;1239271 said:


> You will have to go far to the south or to the west to find a Dodge Cummins that old that's not rusted out, otherwise we'd all be driving them.


already thought of that.n figured if if can get what a want 200+ miles i would be ok with
CT or RI is about the furthest i would go. i thought i would push to find something locally. i'm not planning on doing anything until april or may


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

You're not going to find much up here that is not rusted and is for sale. I have been plowing with mine since I got it- about to do doors, one rocker, and fender lips from rust.
Love it for plowing - tons of power and still street drivable. I worry about turning the pump up any and putting out too much power versus traction. I find I so spin the tires more than a buddy with a gasser simply because of the torque coming on so quickly - he has time to start moving from idle before the torque hits.

Limited slip is a must in the rear, and watch the plow you choose- most of these were not rated for plows due to the front axle gwr - but they handle a plow fine. I trussed my front axle (con-fir).


----------



## bow2no1 (Oct 6, 2008)

figured i have plenty of time to look around and see whats out there.
i loved my last cummins, i only has a #10 plate in the pump, dual 4" exhaust...1 in to 2. aem intake
boost elbow, and the silencer ring from the turbo removed also column gauges.

the biggest problems i had was the rust and all the friggan tie rods in the front end. i had the death wobble bad. i replaced all the front end parts, trac bar and i put in a dual stabilizer kit. and a year later it did it again.

i guess i just miss that cummins power

how about this one? looks like it was well taken care of
http://maine.craigslist.org/cto/2208664409.html

easy miles, with a burnt out tranny........


----------



## bow2no1 (Oct 6, 2008)

this one does look like it's in nice shape,
it's one 30 minutes from me......i'm just not ready to buy right now.... i go back to my full time job the 1st of april. when i go back to work i will be ready to buy. april/may.... i'm just looking to see whats available.

http://maine.craigslist.org/cto/2190103208.html


----------



## plowin-fire (Jan 31, 2011)

I had a 98 Dodge with 12v before my Ford. The dodge had way more power. didnt plow with it. Just a truck puller and street truck. I do like the ride of my ford better though. 

I have been looking for another 98 12valve as well and they are hard to come by, either have 300000 miles or rusted and beat to crap.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

plowin-fire;1240742 said:


> I had a 98 Dodge with 12v before my Ford. The dodge had way more power. didnt plow with it. Just a truck puller and street truck. I do like the ride of my ford better though.
> 
> I have been looking for another 98 12valve as well and they are hard to come by, *either have 300000 miles or rusted and beat to crap*.


Or $25,000+ . I looked for a nice '98 12valve and found a couple down south that were completely rust free and had under 100K on them but the people wanted a small fortune for them.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

death wobble can be caused by a lot of things, including bad/worn steering box and control arm bushings. Track bars are junk and having to replace them every year if you use a stock style replacement is very common for a lot of trucks. 

If you read a dedicated Dodge diesel forum you'll see lots of that. I went through the wobble myself recently again - new tie rods tamed it but the steering box is shot as is the stabilisor. Control arm bushings will be changed to poly this summer, new Redhead box (skip PSC), and conversion to 3rd gen type track bar all on the list for the warm weather. Watch which conversion bracket you buy- some interfere with push plates.
Only a #10 plate... a 10 plate is more than enough to toast an auto, even a beefed up auto. #10 is a #0 with a limit on the low end to control smoke IIRC. I'll be going to a #6 or a #4 plate - just bumping up 50-75 hp.

the 1998 12V is part of what is called the Holy Grail truck - the perfect example is a 98 12V quad cab short bed. quad cab was introduced in 98 (4 door), and with 12V being limited to less than half the year in production.... they are always commanding a premium price especially with low mileage and southern or dessert lineage.


----------



## bow2no1 (Oct 6, 2008)

justme-;1241717 said:


> death wobble can be caused by a lot of things, including bad/worn steering box and control arm bushings. Track bars are junk and having to replace them every year if you use a stock style replacement is very common for a lot of trucks.
> 
> If you read a dedicated Dodge diesel forum you'll see lots of that. I went through the wobble myself recently again - new tie rods tamed it but the steering box is shot as is the stabilisor. Control arm bushings will be changed to poly this summer, new Redhead box (skip PSC), and conversion to 3rd gen type track bar all on the list for the warm weather. Watch which conversion bracket you buy- some interfere with push plates.
> Only a #10 plate... a 10 plate is more than enough to toast an auto, even a beefed up auto. #10 is a #0 with a limit on the low end to control smoke IIRC. I'll be going to a #6 or a #4 plate - just bumping up 50-75 hp.
> ...


yeah i know i was a dodge cummins enthusiast for a few years, i helped create "turbo diesel of new england" a few years back. when the tranny went on my truck that was the final straw. the truck needed a bunch or rust work fixed, tranny went at about 180,xxx miles. i just couldn't afford to keep it goin.
i'm going to look around if i can find a 12v 94-98 nv4500 with decent low miles. i might go check that one out on CL, and if it's still there by april i might buy it. not allot of people are buying right now.


----------



## plowin-fire (Jan 31, 2011)

Just saw a 98 quad cab short box sell for 9 grand here the other day. Had 120k on it..


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

justme-;1241717 said:


> the 1998 12V is part of what is called the Holy Grail truck - the perfect example is a 98 12V quad cab short bed. quad cab was introduced in 98 (4 door), and with 12V being limited to less than half the year in production.... they are always commanding a premium price especially with low mileage and southern or dessert lineage.


Add the 97 F350 PSD to that list, and a clean LBZ Duramax as well.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Add the pre-emmissioned 07.5 and under trucks to the list in a few years....

A 98 12 valve, leather and a 5 speed manual is like finding yellow flakes in your pan... But they are still worth the extra money IMO.


----------



## MrPLow2011 (Jan 14, 2011)

If you dont want to drive far and you can find one idn decent enough shape with door bottoms rotted out and rockers. its not all that bad to fix them. You can call Keystone and get replacment parts. They are fairly cheap too. Like 125 per panel. If you look for the entire panel its about 800 for that rocker panel and is tons of work. I had a set done on my old dodge for 400. they cut out the old one. welded in new one and used that heavy duty paint that is chip resistant. That way they wouldnt have to get into blending paint. You can find door bottoms also.

http://www.1aauto.com/1A/RustRepairPanels/Dodge/Ram-1500-Truck/1ARPS00003/380593?utm_source=google_base&utm_medium=comparisonshopping&utm_campaign=gb_api_nobr&utm_content=RPS


----------



## MrPLow2011 (Jan 14, 2011)

Stik208;1257789 said:


> Add the 97 F350 PSD to that list, and a clean LBZ Duramax as well.


why a 97 Powerstorke? i could understand if you said 03 with a 7.3 But 97 ehh


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

MrPLow2011;1257981 said:


> why a 97 Powerstorke? i could understand if you said 03 with a 7.3 But 97 ehh


Alot of guys like the OBS (old body style) fords more then the newer ones. You'll see a clean 97 7.3 rc/lb F350 srw go for more then a 01 of the same truck. They were some of the toughest pickups made and farmers and contractors love them.


----------



## bow2no1 (Oct 6, 2008)

i'm a cummins fan all the way...nothing else will do it for me


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

I have a 95 in my plow fleet. It was a pig and wouldn't push much of a pile over, but a #10 plate, delivery valves, 4" exhaust and a cold air and it woke it up a lot. It doesn't compare to My Dmax or 6.0 PSD stock, but it's a good old work truck and plenty capable of pushing an MVP in the worst of it.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

I'd get another one, but pretty much only for the cost factor. You can get in one for around the same price as a nice mid 90's gasser and it's capable of much, much more.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Heard a lot of issues with the engines in the 3rd gen Dodges, not so sure they will be grail trucks.
I think 02 was the last year for 7.3PSD, wasn;t it? Driving one right now as a DD (borrowed). Not a bad truck, but the turning radius is crap and the ergonomics for the driver are horrendous.

got-h20 sounds like something was wrong with your 95 originally - most likely IP timing slipped. Mine was a BEAST from day one. Getting a little tired the past couple of years - I know I have a few issues fuel related and likely timing. Still pushes anything I put in front of her (stock engine too), just needs the traction. #10 plate and Delivery valves... it should be a monster now. Most guys don't opt for DVs until they have stage 3 injectors and are heading for twin turbo's.

There's a 98 QC I know of needing an engine 0 contemplated putting a used 12v in it, would still cost less than buying one!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

justme-;1258746 said:


> I think 02 was the last year for 7.3PSD, wasn;t it? Driving one right now as a DD (borrowed). Not a bad truck, but the turning radius is crap and the ergonomics for the driver are horrendous.


About halfway through 2003 is when Ford switched from the 7.3 to the 6.0.
They don't have the creature comforts that the new 2011 trucks have or all the latest fancy gadgets and new drivetrain/suspension tech but they have what it takes to get the job done 24/7 365. Around here the 7.3 is still very popular and wanted. You mention you've got a clean 6.0 for sale and not a single person pays attention besides maybe to hear the problem history of it. You mention you've got a clean 7.3 for sale and just about everyone is interested or asking questions.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

justme-;1258746 said:


> got-h20 sounds like something was wrong with your 95 originally - most likely IP timing slipped. Mine was a BEAST from day one. Getting a little tired the past couple of years - I know I have a few issues fuel related and likely timing. Still pushes anything I put in front of her (stock engine too), just needs the traction. #10 plate and Delivery valves... it should be a monster now. Most guys don't opt for DVs until they have stage 3 injectors and are heading for twin turbo's.


It did have an issue........it needed an overflow valve and FP was a little low. It was a beast depending what you're comparing it to. I've driven and used many others. It had almost the same power stock as my buddies 24v and had more power than my 92.5 VE pumped 12v too. BUT my point is that even now it's no comparison to my more modern diesels. I added so much fuel with intentions of doing a turbo and trans soon. Air/fuel is adjusted quite well and there's barely any smoke.....it's actually dialed in pretty good with all of that added fuel. I don't want a hot rod, just something that can get the job done to my expectations. As of now it's so/so.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Do the injectors then - you're set up for the fuel and if the FP is good and the IP timing is good, injectors will give you all the power you could want with the #10. Should be able to put down as much power as anything off the line stock today. 7.3psd was only 500ft-lbs stock, newer is only about 700 stock.
That P pumped 12v will put out over 1000 ft-lbs if you want to make her.

I admit my 12v is not up to par with the 7.3PSD I'm driving daily, but to be truthful, I have to kick the Bully Dog chip up to +75 HP to make the PSD feel alive. Stock it really doesn't seem all that strong even tho I know it is.

I've been reading and thinking, if a grail Dodge is too tough to find, one could always swap a P pump into the ISB. Plenty of guys have.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

I've had all three gens over the past few years. To me as a daily driver / tow vehicle and hot rod nothing comes close to a 06-07 5.9 CTD. It get the same milage as the p pumped 12 valve and way more HP. I will not run any of the recent programers for they will cost you more money in repairs than anything in the long run. As for the issues with the injectors and pumps in the 3 gen it was only in the early 03-04 trucks or if someone ran bad fuel or neglect. 

To each there own but if I had enough spare coin for another personal driver I have a 06-07 Mega dually 4x4 6 speed manual running some nice Alcola 22.5 low profiles. Commercial white too !!! The only bad thing about the 06-07 trucks is the cloth interior!!!! The next must be leather.

The one which I never liked too much was a 01.5. No power hard on fuel and was always watching for the fuel pressure light to come on. Loved front sport front end on it!!!


----------



## USMCMP5811 (Aug 31, 2008)

Too bad you weren't looking back in Sept. I just traded in my 97 12V cummins with 165K on the clock. That thing was a beast and would push snow like there was no tomorrow.


----------

